# Muscadine wine recipe??



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Let me hear y'all's favorite recipes and methods of making muscadine wine. Thanks!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

A really simple method that we used many years ago, from the foxfire books. It works fairy well if you just have a few muscadines.
Sterilize some quart mason jars in hot water.
Fill the jars with fruit. Don't mash them in, but get as many as you can in there.
Add a couple tablespoons of sugar to each jar.
Now pour boiling water into the jars and fill them up to 1/4 inch from the top.
Place lids on the jars, *but do not tighten the lids down.*
Once they cool down, put a pinch of yeast in each jar, and replaced the lid the same as before.
Store in a cool, dark, safe place, and watch them. After it has quit working, tighten the lids all the way down. If you tighten them down while it is still working a bit, you will get a lightly bubbly wine. If you tighten them too much at the beginning, or too early, the jars may burst, so make sure they're in an area where that won't make a huge mess. Mason jars and lids are made to keep pressure out, not in, so you rarely have one burst, but it does happen.
You can drink them about Thanksgiving  The fruit will be all but hollow inside except for the seeds.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Muscadine Wine

*use only well water. Do not use city water.

1) Crush 4 gallons of grapes
2) Dissolve 3 pounds of sugar in just enough water to dissolve.
3) Add extra water if needed to cover grapes. Probably be about 2/3 full. 
4) Stir grapes and sugar and cap off with airlock or ballon with pin hole.
5) After 2 weeks strain hulls out and discard. Put juice back into jug. Dissolve 2 more pounds of sugar.
6) Rack every 2 weeks to clean sediment. 
7) keep checking pressure to know when its ready to bottle.


----------

